# Carolina rig vs Double dropper rig



## bushwhackdave (Feb 20, 2014)

Are there any benefits of the double dropper rig besides two hooks? Im gonna tie up my own flourocarbon rigs, but it seems a bit more simple to just fish a carolina rig in the surf. If i choose carolina, how long do you suggest i tie the leader?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I tend to loose ALOT more bait with a carolina. And thus catch fewer fish on them


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Think of the structure of the two-drop vs a Carolina. 

Two drop has the weight at the end and holds the line tight and keeps your bait out of the sand.

Carolina would leave your bait floppy and floating and it could bury.


----------



## bushwhackdave (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, i see. In my simple mind, a 3 foot leader with the bait swaying in the current, is a lot more enticing than a bait presented with no movement and so close to the leader itself. However, im just a northerner with limited surf experience. Thats why i wanted the opinion of you guys with experience. Thanks! Oh, someone told me chicken livers or gizzards are good in the surf. Anyone know much about that?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Somebody lied to you. Fresh dead shrimp and/or sand fleas.


----------



## bushwhackdave (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you peel the shrimp? Ill use those while i search for fleas.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

No.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

The loose "flopping" leader on a carolina give the fish plenty of slack to nibble your bait off without you knowing.

Yep, shimp and fleas. Also little fingertip pieces of squid or shimp will get you some pinfish, croaker, grunts, small whiting to use for fresh cutbait. I usually take a small "bass" rod to use for this. Toss the bait just in the wash where the wave slides back onto the water. Also provides some entertainment on a boring day...


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

JoeZ said:


> Think of the structure of the two-drop vs a Carolina.
> 
> Two drop has the weight at the end and holds the line tight and keeps your bait out of the sand.
> 
> Carolina would leave your bait floppy and floating and it could bury.


^^^^ YEP^^^^ Keep you bait up out of the sand. Not saying the Carolina rig won't produce but seeing as how your surf fishing in the spring I assume your looking for pomps. Use the dropper rig to keep your bait off the bottom, because they are looking for the quick meal being stirred up in the surf.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Carolina rig as a "set rig" is a pain. Now, if you are dragging through holes and such with a Carolina rig using let's say a 1/2 oz egg sinker w/a flea, that can be very productive.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Steelhead couldn't have said it better. a carolina rig can be very effective if you keep it moving, but if you let it sit in the surf it will wind up wrapped around the the leader a tangled mess.Better to have both type rigs ready to go, some times one will work better than the other.


----------



## dutch4182 (Apr 19, 2014)

steelhead said:


> Carolina rig as a "set rig" is a pain. Now, if you are dragging through holes and such with a Carolina rig using let's say a 1/2 oz egg sinker w/a flea, that can be very productive.


x2, If i'm moving around, this is my go to. If I'm just chilling, then double dropper all the way.


----------

